# Treasure Island sale



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Treasure Island, the seasonal store is going out of business and are up to 70% and more off on some things. Liquid casting resins, foam cutting tools, styrofoam glue, silk flowers, hot glue guns etc., check it out if you have one nearby.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

On the second run I made at the sale, I also picked up some hot glue sticks, hand casting kits, even more resin for casting, all the foam cutters they had left, and about six pounds more of modeling clay. They also had tons of acrylic, and spray paints left.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for saving some stuff at Treasure Island for me, Vlad. I guess now I don't need to waste the gas by going there.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

phhhhhhhhht........ I hate it when she knows me too well.....grumble grumble grumble


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think I have one. Do they have one in Chicago or sub?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

They're down to 80% off now. It's time to make another run for some more casting resin, and hopefully the discount now drops deep into their sheets of craft styrofoam, and more plasticine clay also.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

New York, and NJ is where Treasure Island is


----------

